# 66 Altered wheelbase GTO



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Some of you may have seen posts on PY forums about this car my buddy Brad and I bought for $400, resurrected it from a barn, carport where it has sat since 1985. Took it to a car show where it won 'least likely to make it home' and Peoples choice, lol. It made it home.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool :cheers

Do you have any history on the car?

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Pretty cool. I'm assuming that was made from a 4 door? Reminds me of the shorty 55 Chevy's i used to see.

Sounds like your friend got a real steal there if it is running and driving. I would definitely want to put it up on a lift though to make sure the welds are all in good shape, after all, it has been sectioned into two pieces. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

From the other forum, my understanding is that this car is a real '66 GTO that was shortened way back when, when the car had little value as a collectable. Neat car!


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> From the other forum, my understanding is that this car is a real '66 GTO that was shortened way back when, when the car had little value as a collectable. Neat car!


You are correct. It wasn't made from a 4 door. The four door had a fixed angle at the C piller and the hard top had the sweeping curve in 66 and 67. The story can be found at northwestlegends.com look for the 66 Jackass gto thread


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How much was it shortened?


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Apr 19, 2013)

My opinion is that you should do more research on it. I would think that someone would have a very good reason to shorten a car (some sort of race series legality for instance) and in turn there may be a historical significance to it of some kind. If you can ask the PO they may give you a trail to start working on. The reasoning may be lost to history some what however.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

can we get some more pictures? bet its a handfull to drive


----------

